# Rballi's 280 gallon Altum Angelfish Tank Biotope



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Keep us posted. I always love seeing altum tanks.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

This is going to be good. Subscribed.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Got a bunch of goodies in the mail and found me some manzy. I have quite a bit to choose from.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Subbed. Make it worth my while :grin2:


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Mmm I can't wait to see this come to fruition, I love Altums. Probably my dream fish.
Just to chime in with the plants you chose, you probably won't need CO2, so I wouldn't complicate it with CO2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Opare said:


> Mmm I can't wait to see this come to fruition, I love Altums. Probably my dream fish.
> Just to chime in with the plants you chose, you probably won't need CO2, so I wouldn't complicate it with CO2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wasn't planning on it. Might add some floaters too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think some low CO2 would be good, something like a few bubbles per second. Even with 'easy' plants the extra bit of CO2 really gets things looking green and vibrant.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe at some point, lush and vibrant really isn't the texture that I am going for on this tank. Focus will be the fish and then maybe at some point I will add it back in. I have my old reg that I could set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

*Rballi's 240 Altum Angelfish Tank (biotope?)*

Got the rough lumber cut to finish the stand. Going with some home grown Douglas fir that was harvested on my father in laws property. He cut it down for me, pretty amazing piece of machinery. Panels are 3/16", and will be glued to 1/8" mdf for stability. I think I will be using rare earth magnets to attach them to the stand. I like the idea of simply removing the panels for maintenance and it will look really clean. 

Douglas fir is known for its stability, so I only need to let them dry for about 2-3 weeks before working with them. Going to be only sanding and adding several coats of poly. 







https://vimeo.com/198917229

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

rballi said:


> Got the rough lumber cut to finish the stand. Going with some home grown Douglas fir that was harvested on my faith in laws property. He cut it down for me, pretty amazing piece of machinery. Panels are 3/16", and will be glued to 1/8" mdf for stability. I think I will be using rare earth magnets to attach them to the stand. I like the idea of simply removing the panels for maintenance and it will look really clean.
> 
> Douglas fir is known for its stability, so I only need to let them dry for about 2-3 weeks before working with them. Going to be only sanding and adding several coats of poly.
> 
> ...


I've done a lot of DIY in my day........but that's taking it to a whole new level!

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Are you not worried about the horizontal spread of the 24/7 lights with 24" to work with? Will they be adequate? There are not a whole lot of 24" wide low-tech tanks.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Freemananana said:


> Are you not worried about the horizontal spread of the 24/7 lights with 24" to work with? Will they be adequate? There are not a whole lot of 24" wide low-tech tanks.




I actually opted out of the 24/7 fixtures. Likely will be going with 2 4-bulb sun blaze fixtures and run 2-3 bulbs at a time, one being a UV bulb and color bulb for fish. My biggest concern is light spread cause I will likely be attaching them to the ceiling which is only about 40" from the tank bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

rballi said:


> I actually opted out of the 24/7 fixtures. Likely will be going with 2 4-bulb sun blaze fixtures and run 2-3 bulbs at a time, one being a UV bulb and color bulb for fish. My biggest concern is light spread cause I will likely be attaching them to the ceiling which is only about 40" from the tank bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not what I wanted to hear! Hahah. Thanks for the quick reply. I'm debating how to light my 125 and it is 24" wide. Everything points towards two rows of lights, which isn't pretty.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

It is all just on the spread, that is the main issue. This is not going to be a high light tank, I am loving the idea of creating lots of shadows with some nice planted areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

Where did you get the driftwood from?


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

It grows natively in Utah, the species I don't think grows quite as large as the California stuff. It was collected in southern/central Utah on his grandparents property. There are some really awesome burly, knotty stuff here that is perfect for what I am looking for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Glued the baffles in today. First time doing it so it wasn't as clean as I hoped, but it should do the job.























First section from right to left. 

2 7" filter socks that then go overflow into a bunch of poret foam that will have some chemical filtration options. 

Central chamber will be a fluidized bed with K2 media, then overflows in the reservoir and return pump section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipelayer (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like a great tank. Sump looks great too! 

Question, if you end up going with CO2, do you have any plans to seal to sump to prevent CO2 loss? 

Im getting ready to set up a 240 as well (4'x4'x2') and was thinkng Altums as well, very interested in how your tank progresses! And thanks for the heads up on AngelfishUSA! They have some amazing looking angels.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

pipelayer said:


> Looks like a great tank. Sump looks great too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, always thinking about the sump design in case I want to run co2. Not really any large drop offs and the whole left side could be sealed with glass and duct tape. Co2 is cheap and so it would be a big deal to change a bottle every month if that is what I had to do. The aim of this tank however is to be low maintenance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Nice work. 

And glad to see you found a useful purpose for the CD's. Didn't know anyone still had any!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

What's up with the short wall in the fluidized section? What is the intended water level in the sump?


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

*Rballi's 240 Altum Angelfish Tank (biotope?)*

Water level can be variable, added needle point canvas, last baffle funnels everything under and goes all of the way to top of the tank to work with any water level. Short baffle for the fluidized section is at 12" and will be plenty of water for what I am going for. Why do you ask? I am by no means an expert on sump design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Greggz said:


> Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> And glad to see you found a useful purpose for the CD's. Didn't know anyone still had any!:grin2::grin2:




I had just enough old cases laying around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

*Rballi's 240 Altum Angelfish Tank (biotope?)*

Got my lighting installed today. Keeping it simple with 2 4-bulb HO fixtures from a hydroponics brand. The reflectors look pretty ok and there are 2 switches per fixture. Thinking of doing a bunch of emergent growth on this tank now so I got to start thinking about what species to grow there. Also, I changed my design to be an additional 4" taller to be 280 gallons. Apparently that extra bit of height can really help Altums get their full size potential.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipelayer (Sep 24, 2013)

Lights look great. 

Interesting to hear you switching up to a 28" tall tank. I think thats the right move for altums but was very interested to see how it went in the 24" as that is what I was going to do. Im thinking about switching back to scalares for a 24" tall tank.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

pipelayer said:


> Lights look great.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to hear you switching up to a 28" tall tank. I think thats the right move for altums but was very interested to see how it went in the 24" as that is what I was going to do. Im thinking about switching back to scalares for a 24" tall tank.




I would have gone with just a 30" tall tank but they didn't feel as comfortable using 3/4" acrylic at that height, which would have been another $800 to fabricate in 1", but at 28" they thought it was fine to keep it at 3/4", which was only another $275. 

Altums will be shipped out next Monday and will be going into my 75 gallon quarantine tank until the new tank arrives and cycles. Quarantine has been cycling for 2 weeks and should be well enough established for the angels when they come in. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh wow, that will be a tall tank! I never realized the extra height would help so much. One usually sees altums shoehorned into a standard 90 or 125.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Kinda cool to see it go from this









To this!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipelayer (Sep 24, 2013)

That is REALLY cool to see it go from tree to stand. You are very lucky to have that access.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Update:

Altums came in this morning from angelfishUSA, and they are beauties. 

Got the removable panels competed, though I had to switch out the panels to birch as the fir was too unstable and was cracking once in place, which is unfortunate. 

Tank should be finished and shipped within th next week or 2.







https://vimeo.com/200938981










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

This is how my corners always end up. :grin2: haha. Except yours are not attached yet! 

Looking good. I love angels. I MAY have to pick some up on this next tank.




rballi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Freemananana said:


> This is how my corners always end up. :grin2: haha. Except yours are not attached yet!
> 
> Looking good. I love angels. I MAY have to pick some up on this next tank.




Doors won't be attached like doors, just removable panels so that will be interesting to see how that turns out. The challenge is that I milled the lumber, so while they are straight, there is a bit more variance than my OCD likes. I just have to keep reminding myself that people won't really care how perfect the stand is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

I've never kept Angels, but I have to say, those Altum's always catch my eye. They really are stunning, and I've seen some spectacular Altum tanks over the years. I'm sure yours will be special once it's complete.

And with Ping Pong and Foosball, looks like a great place to hang out!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Doors stained


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Trim done around the lights. 










Tank should be here by the end of next week, and then the fun begins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

It is coming out beautifully. I totally hear you on wanting to stick with the Douglas Fir, but yeah it splits pretty good. I have a few projects we created from trees we felled in the high country here in northern New Mexico. When I saw the awesome saw-mill it brought back the wonderful feeling of sawing, planing and storing homemade lumber for ten years before creating this ceiling made of aspen wood. Aspen is a very soft wood and has limited used because of this. Fantastic construction you've done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Brian Rodgers said:


> It is coming out beautifully. I totally hear you on wanting to stick with the Douglas Fir, but yeah it splits pretty good. I have a few projects we created from trees we felled in the high country here in northern New Mexico. When I saw the awesome saw-mill it brought back the wonderful feeling of sawing, planing and storing homemade lumber for ten years before creating this ceiling made of aspen wood. Aspen is a very soft wood and has limited used because of this. Fantastic construction you've done. Thanks for sharing.




Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Mraz (May 17, 2016)

Very nice, your altums look great also.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Tank should be done tomorrow! Can't wait to get this beast in my house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

So exciting!


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

So these are tank raised, great job.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh snap!!!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

WOW!! That tank is just spectacular!

Can't wait to see this whole thing set up.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

This is pretty over the top. Will be fun to watch the process.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Tank in and starting to work on plumbing. Messing with hardscape now and hopefully will be full of water Friday.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow...that wood is spectacular!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

ScubaSteve said:


> Wow...that wood is spectacular!




That's what she said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Where can you get something so gorgeous? Love it! I want a branch like that in my tank right now!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

280 gallons, why stop there? That is beautiful wood though. Quite excited to see this pan out more.


----------



## zach_discus (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, very very nice. will have to follow your closely since my plan is very similar!!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Getting the plumbing done on this is taking some time....hoping to get water in by this weekend to get the driftwood water logged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

OH MY GOD THAT IS A NICE TANK

rimless 280g???? what!?!?!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

klibs said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS A NICE TANK
> 
> rimless 280g???? what!?!?!


It's acrylic haha :grin2:


It is pretty though.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

klibs said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS A NICE TANK
> 
> 
> 
> all glass 280g???? what!?!?!




Thanks! Custom acrylic. Made by a small outfit out of surprise, az. Called fluid designs LLC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

My dream tank haha!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

That is one heck of a tank! Really, really looking forward to seeing where this goes. 

Has the makings of something really spectacular. Nice work!!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Greggz said:


> That is one heck of a tank! Really, really looking forward to seeing where this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Has the makings of something really spectacular. Nice work!!






BettaBettas said:


> My dream tank haha!




Thanks!

I can't wait to see it all come together either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 23, 2016)

rballi said:


> Getting the plumbing done on this is taking some time....hoping to get water in by this weekend to get the driftwood water logged
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the problem of floating driftwood as well.

I can't recommend my solution enough. I put down light diffuser on the bottom of the tank like I normally do to prevent any tumbling rocks from going through the glass. Then I zip tied the wood to the diffuser and put some old tile scraps on top, then laid my sand down. The wood sits perfectly naturally, the zip ties are all covered up by sand. 

Just gotta be 100% sure on your hard scape


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

got the plumbing done and pushed back up against the wall. Filled with some filter sand and water and now just waiting for everything to clear up before I take some more photos. No leaks or floods in my basement, which is a success all on its own.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

cant wait!!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Leaves need to sink, need to move around some sand, which isn't as easy in a tank this size. But the scape is more or less there. Ordering in some plants in the next week or so. Fish won't be added for a couple of weeks to get the tank stabilized.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Put a rock on the leaves, the deeper they are under water, the more pressure there is for the water to move into it.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Nordic said:


> Put a rock on the leaves, the deeper they are under water, the more pressure there is for the water to move into it.




Not worried about it, just tossing a couple dozen in and letting them get water logged. I am in no rush as it will probably take a bit for the initial inundation of tannins to leach out of the wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Hope you add some corydoras, they will love all that sand.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I quite like it! Not a leaf fan myself, but they have their place. Cory cats are a must have in my opinion and I would definitely pick some up. Quite the goofy little critters.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Agree with @Noridc and @Freemananana Corys are a must have in that tank, all that sand. to them that is heaven im sure lol


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Corys are a part of the plan. It would help to get a sense of scale after putting 2 dozen or so of these guys in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

rballi said:


> Corys are a part of the plan. It would help to get a sense of scale after putting 2 dozen or so of these guys in there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered 20 for my 125 just recently. They are great! Any idea what species you plan on housing?


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

For altums I would get sterbai corys. They are bigger than any other corys and their pattern is great! They like higher temperatures than other corys too.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

rballi said:


> Not worried about it, just tossing a couple dozen in and letting them get water logged. I am in no rush as it will probably take a bit for the initial inundation of tannins to leach out of the wood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they catappa? It should only take a day or two.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, catappa leaves. 

Probably C. Metae 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

I am tempted to buy some more Altums, as a group of 18 would look pretty spectacular in this tank, but then I won't have anything left for stocking the tank with other things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Altums, corys and you really don't need anything more. They'll look beautiful.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I've really been enjoying watching this thread. Beautiful tank man!



rballi said:


> ...need to move around some sand, which isn't as easy in a tank this size.


FWIW, I can't say enough good things about the Kent Pro Scraper. The red blade is acrylic safe and the thing doubles as a rake to push sand in tight places. If you need to move larger amounts in open areas, a regular old ice scraper or even a spatula may be helpful


----------



## fietsenrex (Oct 8, 2014)

rballi said:


> I am tempted to buy some more Altums, as a group of 18 would look pretty spectacular in this tank, but then I won't have anything left for stocking the tank with other things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't go with 18..
get 10 or 14 max, that is pretty much the most you want, they grow out pretty fast and it wouldn't do the look of the tank any good with all that grey in it.

you could go with a group of 6 G. winermelerie to keep the sand moving


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

A Group of Geophagus red head tapajos would look great, and it would provide nice contrast to the grey of the Altums. They also love sand. They get to be about 6-8"


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

WOW! Just found this project today. Looking amazing, excited to see the progress.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think red heads fit the biotope range, I think the winermelerie do though. 

I was originally planning on a group of geos for this tank, that might change though cause a big group of apistos would be spectacular to watch in all of the leaf litter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

rballi said:


> I don't think red heads fit the biotope range, I think the winermelerie do though.
> 
> I was originally planning on a group of geos for this tank, that might change though cause a big group of apistos would be spectacular to watch in all of the leaf litter.
> 
> ...


Ah, I was not aware that this was a true biotope. Altifrons seem to be from the rio orinoco area as well.


----------



## fietsenrex (Oct 8, 2014)

Altifrons can get quite big, would be a shame if they steal the show from the altums if you ask me.
Apistogramma would be a better choice I think.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

fietsenrex said:


> Altifrons can get quite big, would be a shame if they steal the show from the altums if you ask me.
> Apistogramma would be a better choice I think.


But don't apisto stay small? This is 280 gallons. I like apistos, but I feel like they would get lost in a tank that size. There are multiple rio orinoco geophagus, and I agree that altifrons get large and would detract from the altums. Maybe a smaller species?


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

With a group of 15 apistos breeding and moving fry around, they would show plenty of action. I would just love to see them with the amount of leaf litter I am planning for this tank. Watching females stake out their territory would be pretty awesome. 

Any resources out there to figure out which other geos would work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

rballi said:


> With a group of 15 apistos breeding and moving fry around, they would show plenty of action. I would just love to see them with the amount of leaf litter I am planning for this tank. Watching females stake out their territory would be pretty awesome.
> 
> Any resources out there to figure out which other geos would work?
> 
> ...


Geophagus abalios ? Seriously Fish
Other than just googling it, there isnt much info on distribution unless you look up a particular species.
These seem to be smaller and live in the Rio Orinoco.
200mm ~ 8 inches


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Why no plants or carpet yet? Still thinking about possible changes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

DigityDog70 said:


> Why no plants or carpet yet? Still thinking about possible changes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Need to order them in. It was so much work getting everything put together that I am just happy to have everything running for the time being. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fietsenrex (Oct 8, 2014)

sohankpatel said:


> fietsenrex said:
> 
> 
> > Altifrons can get quite big, would be a shame if they steal the show from the altums if you ask me.
> ...


Nah, apistogramma gets big enough to be noticed in such tank.
Specially when you put 15 in them.

I do reccomend to just pick one specific kind to prevent hybride species.

Would be a spectacle to watch aprox. 5 male breeding with 10 female fish and creating and defending territory.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Currently looking for A. Inridae. Macmasteri is also an option, but they are more of an upstream, clear water species I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cininohio (Jan 13, 2016)

Love the bandit cories. They will look great!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Feeding frenzy!

https://goo.gl/photos/8Qi294GTxE5WmkbF9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oni1906 (Feb 20, 2017)

Subbed

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Jealous

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## fietsenrex (Oct 8, 2014)

rballi said:


> Feeding frenzy!
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/8Qi294GTxE5WmkbF9
> 
> ...


Not really a frenzy 
But it looks like you're feeding really a small amount, how often do you feed?
To grow them out really beautifull and get them big you need to almost keep them swimming in food


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Was just about to post the same, they can and should be eating lots more at that age... Yeah I know it means more water changes, but you will be rewarded with super fish.

https://youtu.be/MTAbuTYGk0M?t=126


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

I just threw you in a cube of frozen blood worms for a quick video. I am feeding them several times a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fietsenrex (Oct 8, 2014)

great!

how much is several times? do you use a feeder?

they look okay, eyes seem a bit small compared to the body in the picture you posted.
but in the video they look just fine


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

The photos were up against the glass distorting proportions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

My wife feeds them 2x during the day, and I feed about 3x through the rest of the evening 4 days a week. The weekends I am throwing stuff in there every couple of hours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

My wife feeds them 2x during the day, and I feed about 3x through the rest of the evening 4 days a week. The weekends I am throwing stuff in there every couple of hours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

5 good meals is a good amount. Any higher frequency is of little help. It just increases the amount of work involved with more water changes more often.


----------



## fietsenrex (Oct 8, 2014)

I had also 5 feeds a day, 4 were done by the feeder on 2 hour intervals and the last one by me when I got home from work.

But seems plenty feeding 

How much water do you change?
I Did/do 70% a week


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

70% is done weekly as well. Drilled a quick drain on this tank that is a breeze. Filling it back up takes a while though....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fietsenrex (Oct 8, 2014)

rballi said:


> 70% is done weekly as well. Drilled a quick drain on this tank that is a breeze. Filling it back up takes a while though....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The struggle is real ??
Dumping out 70% "only" takes 15 minutes
Filling it up takes almost an hour??
But Hey after they are 1,5 year they are fully grown and don't "need" that much food


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Love the video. I'll have me a group of angels again some day.


----------



## Lakehouse (May 13, 2009)

Subscribed 

Beautiful tank. Sent pm


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

rballi said:


>


Wow, the picture quality is fantastic. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Vadim Shevchuk (Aug 28, 2009)

Would be nice to see an update of this tank!


----------



## Vadim Shevchuk (Aug 28, 2009)

Any Updates?!


----------

